# Abstand Chapter - Kopfzeile



## raschid (29. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich schreibe momentan eine Arbeit mit LaTex. Bin jetzt auf eine Sache gestoßen, die ich ohne Hilfe irgendwie nich hinbekomm. Und zwar möchte ich den Abstand zwischen Überschrift (\chapter) und der Kopfzeile bzw. dem oberen Rand der Seite verkleinern. Weiß nich wie ich das anstellen soll, ohne dabei den Rest auch mit zu verrücken. Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen? Danke

Habe die Dateien mal als Anhang gemacht. Für ne Antwort wär ich sehr dankbar!

MfG Kay


----------

